# Shlomo Mintz concert!



## Daniel

Yesterday Shlomo performed in Munich with the English Chamber Orchestra.

Program: Mozart 4th and 5th violin concerto, Jupiter symphony and as encore Paganini 1st capriccio.

He did a great job. A warm, smooth tone, very balanced and a good concept. The Orchestra had such a charming, and also warm tone. Shlomo did integrate into the orchestra, he did not play like "virtuoso" but played WITH the orchestra. With Paganini you could hear his technical qualities


----------

